# A Seminal Date Has Slipped By.



## bazz cargo (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes sirree, a seminal date has slipped by unnoticed. 21st October 2015. I hereby give notice to its existence and the influence it has had on my life. 

Anyone figure out what the blazes I'm wittering on about?


----------



## belthagor (Aug 30, 2015)

nope, no idea

please inform me.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 30, 2015)

You're 96 years old? :highly_amused:


----------



## ppsage (Aug 30, 2015)

You've lost more of your mind? Because, where I'm looking from, that date, however seminal, has yet to slip by, noticed or not.


----------



## Boofy (Aug 30, 2015)

Is it possibly the _worst_ suggestion for a Back To The Future sequel?


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 30, 2015)

the anniversary of the day you became a supervisor here?


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.theverge.com/2015/7/17/8987319/back-to-the-future-in-cinemas-30th-anniversary

Your real name is Marty Mcfly and you have  secret to tell?


----------



## belthagor (Aug 30, 2015)

as long as were role-playing, I want to be the professor


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 30, 2015)

Got it. Back To The Future, one of the most tightly written and complicated trilogies ever. 

Sadly I see no hover boards or flying cars. No power laces or self fitting jackets. And telling the weather down to the nearest second. 

They missed mobile phones, and what about computers? 

And to round off my wobbly trip down memory lane, May the 4th be with you.


----------



## belthagor (Aug 30, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Sadly I see no hover boards



[video=youtube;HSheVhmcYLA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSheVhmcYLA&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks Bel. Still not the full on kit but it is a start.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 31, 2015)

Angonna minim - how can October have gone while it is still August?

I know I am a bit - correction - rather thick at times, but...  but...  but...

...me no understand.


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 31, 2015)

Back to the future, a time travel story. It  was a sneaky joke. Sometimes I try too hard.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 31, 2015)

bazz cargo said:


> Back to the future, a time travel story. It  was a sneaky joke. Sometimes I try too hard.



And mostly I am too thick to understand. :shame:


----------



## JustRob (Aug 31, 2015)

You have to bear in mind the matter of parallel realities and how they interact. In his _Space Odyssey _series Arthur C Clarke moved the dates of events originally placed in 2001 and 2010 to 2030 and 2040 in the reality described in his 3001 odyssey. Hence the record of events in the _Back To The Future _series is itself no longer part of current reality, having already been changed by it. Of course, with my own disregard for the conventional sequence of events I have already covered this subject in the plot of my own trilogy of novels. One has to bear in mind that time may not, as is usually believed, have only one dimension. For that reason it may well be correct to say that an event has "slipped by" in the sense that it came closer but now is further away again without implying anything about it being in the past or future. In multiple dimensions of time the most that we can say is how close an event is but nothing about its direction. A close event is simply "around the corner" so to speak.

Actually I'm just practising justifying the unjustifiable. It's a good habit for writing sci-fi.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 31, 2015)

How can I admit without sounding a twit
that sci-fi and I just do not - umm - connect.


----------



## JustRob (Aug 31, 2015)

Sonata said:


> How can I admit without sounding a twit
> that sci-fi and I just do not - umm - connect.



Just bear in mind that there are a lot of scientists out there who are allegedly far from being twits but don't "connect" with sci-fi. They're just spoilsports though. They should give us genuine twits and our rubbish sci-fi a fighting chance. It's meant to be escapism after all and preferably a faster than light escape from reality and anything remotely resembling it. I admire the hard science fiction writers in a way but couldn't and wouldn't even want to emulate them.


----------

